# .htaccess ... Denkfehler



## M3RLIN (4. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,


ich möchte unter Nutzung von .htaccess verschiedene Bereiche meiner Homepage für verschieden User zugänglich machen.

z.B. 

darf User 1 auf die Datei /sec/001/001.html zugreifen
darf User 2 auf die Datei /sec/002/002.html zugreifen
etc.

Die Erstellung der .htaccess-Datei stellt nicht das Problem dar. Vielmehr weiss ich nicht, wie ich einen "allgemeinen Login" gestalten kann. Es sollte auf der Homepage die Möglichkeit bestehen, den Usernamen und das zugehörige Passwort einzugeben. Je nach User sollte dann die zugehörige Seite aufgerufen werden. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte mein Problem einigermaßen verständlich darstellen und würde mich über Unterstützung freuen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## flor (4. April 2008)

Da wird wohl das beste eine Datenbank sein,die du abfragst.
Die könnte dann auch die Sache mit der htaccess erledigen.

Loggin-Scripte gibt 's doch genug .

mfg


----------

